# earache question



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am 2 weeks post RAI and I have delevloped an earache in my right ear.

I had read that it is a side effect but not sure if I should make a trip to the DR, of course it is the weekend!

Leanne


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> I am 2 weeks post RAI and I have delevloped an earache in my right ear.
> 
> I had read that it is a side effect but not sure if I should make a trip to the DR, of course it is the weekend!
> 
> Leanne


It is true; inflammation from the thyroid (it is kicking the bucket) can spread to the ear. And it can be quite painful.

Perhaps a hot water bottle (not too hot) and some Advil or Ibuprofen? And call the doc on Monday? That is if it is not screaming pain. If it is; I advise ER.

Dang!


----------

